# cincinnati ohio river



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks to Doc fishman and me did manage to put two fish in the boat today the current was cooking and the ramp was worst I ever put in at.Had alot of bites but they were really light.One eight pound blue which was my first blue and fishman had one channel which was two pounds,not alot but was better than sitting at home.Fishman should be posting the pitures


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the pictures. Thanks to Doc for sharing some information. I've taken the time to take the landmarks out of the images  

This was Jerrys first blue cat:










Here's my first fish of the year:


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful scenery in the background !!! I love the Ohio River just for this reason.......  .Hey, beats sitting in a chair like I did today  ..THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow,
The rising river sure has changed things nice fish guys, any is better than none................Doc


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ditto to what doc said.. any is better than none..  
can you masking out the actual hole better than that?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

We got bit darn near all day, we just couldn't get the fish to commit to our baits.

The definitally seemed to prefer skipjacks over anything. Both of the fish we did catch, we allowed to mess with our baits for a good 30 minutes each. Jwfish thought he had his fish and picked his rod up but the fish wasn't there. He reeled a few times and set the rod back in the holder only to have the fish bury it. Seemed like if you took it away from them they would hit a little harder.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the fish guys.Next time out take a couple pics of the river with out good landmarks and use those as backgrounds,they look better   daryl


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Funny I don't remember fishing off the bank in a desert or it being warm,had a great time Tom thanks for posting the pitures will do it again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

jwfish, I have the orginals if you would like them.

Lookin' forward to next time!


edit: truck, you're right backgrounds of the Ohio river would look better, but I did it for comical effect


----------

